# Connecting Genie to another location



## Deerhunter (May 20, 2014)

I installed DirectTV at two locations. These are separate accounts. One has a Genie (home) and the other merely a receiver (seasonal residence). The installer told me I could take the Genie to the other location and watch my playlist merely by hooking it up to the TV. He said this would work so long as the other location is hooked up to DirectTV. I have not tried it yet, and I am wondering if this is true and if I will need any special connections. The seasonal residence does not have an internet connection, so we are not talking about DirectTV Go.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It may or may not work. YMMV 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Press the - (dash) on the remote. If both locations show 'SWiM Connected, you should be good to go. Depending on location, you may not receive your locals.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you do not connect the Genie to the dish at the second location, it may or may not work and if it does it may only be for a short period of time.

If you do connect the Genie to the dish at the second location, it should work just fine, so long as both dish types are the same (SWiM, and both are the same 3 or 5 LNB). As dennisj00 notes, locals are on spot beams, so if your two locations are in different markets, you may not get local stations on the Genie at that location.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Deerhunter said:


> The installer told me I could take the Genie to the other location and watch my playlist merely by hooking it up to the TV.


This is exceedingly unlikely.


> He said this would work so long as the other location is hooked up to DirectTV.


There are a couple of conditions that would have to be met to make this work and it doesn't sound like the key one will be met: SWiM.

The Genie will need a satellite connection and that can only come from a modern HD dish. It is possible that a location with a single HD receiver could have such a setup, but not entirely likely. If the location currently has an SD receiver, the chances pretty much vanish.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> This is exceedingly unlikely.
> There are a couple of conditions that would have to be met to make this work and it doesn't sound like the key one will be met: SWiM.
> 
> The Genie will need a satellite connection and that can only come from a modern HD dish. It is possible that a location with a single HD receiver could have such a setup, but not entirely likely. If the location currently has an SD receiver, the chances pretty much vanish.


Just wrong.

You can generally get a playlist no matter what eventually for a while. And I see nothing to say he does or doesn't have swim at the other location, so you are just guessing in the negative.

You should really go by more personal experience and less guessing, but then in this case we know you can't since your not a subscriber to directv.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> You should really go by more personal experience and less guessing, but then in this case we know you can't since your not a subscriber to directv.


+1


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Just wrong.
> 
> You can generally get a playlist no matter what eventually for a while.


Would this be suitable for daily viewing?


> And I see nothing to say he does or doesn't have swim at the other location, so you are just guessing in the negative.


It seems more reasonable than assuming a single tuner setup is a SWiM configuration.

Obviously, there is much absent from the OP in terms of details necessary to give a definitive answer which is why I was assigning relative probabilities.

Given your considerable experience with DIRECTV, what's the activation timeout on the Genie and how much does it disable?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

And, as always, a caution to everyone:

hard drives are fragile. If you are moving your Genie around, BE CAREFUL!! There is a terabyte of Flipper and The Monkees reruns you want to watch on it.

Don't drop it, shake it, let the kid handle it, don't knock the box over, don't freeze it or bake it. Don't leave it in a dusty or excessively humid place.

Yada, yada, yada.

:righton:


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I have HD service at home with two HD DVRs, a Tivo and an SD DVR. For years I had taken the SD DVR to a vacation home where I had a single LNB dish on a tripod. No problem, except I was on the edge of the local spot beam and sometimes got it and sometimes not. The hard drive was never a problem.

If the dish is correct for the genie it will work as a receiver, but that is key. If you just want to watch recorded shows, I would try disconnecting and booting up at home to see what happens. I have no idea if that will work, but it used to on at least some DVRs.


----------



## Deerhunter (May 20, 2014)

Thank you to all who replied. Here is the answer. I tried it this past weekend and was able to hook up my Genie to my TV and play the movies off my Playlist. I did have a SWiM configuration that fed the two Standard receivers. I had no issues on time out

Deerhunter


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update. Although I would not expect the Genie to behave like this every time


----------

